# Fergus, What is wrong with your poop?



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone else have a pup, or did have a pup that just never seems to have firm poopies?? I mean he doesn't have diarrhea, his poop is just soft. I know, gross, but I have to ask. Is it his food or is this just a pup thing? Izzy never went through this. Help:redface:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe's always used to be like that, and still are from time to time.

We were feeding him Orijen 6 Fish and have switched to Orijen Regional Red. Changing the main protein source seems to have done the trick for us!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

If you don't start working on the stools firmer up....you will be doing poopy baths soon. I would change the food slowly.......................

Have you changed a food recently?


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

No I haven't changed any of his diet since we got him. He is on Blue Buffalo lamb and oatmeal. Could he be sensitive to something in that? Should he be on a different food, like a sensitive stomach diet? Of course has has been to the vet numerous times for his routine stuff and he has no parasites, so my only guess is the diet. It scares me to switch, because I know that can change into an ugly cycle.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Natalie~How has Roscoe done since changing to the Regional Red? Does he seem to like the taste?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We had a Tibetan Terrier who had a tendency to have runny poos,he was always slim and full of bounce!Where as our other TT's were calmer and no runny poos!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My thoughts would be the food. Raw will firm the stools and my girls have almost as dry stools on the EVO.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the Help! I was thinking the food was the problem, I just guess I have to bite the bullet and start figuring a better food for him. Natalie mentioned Orijen, which I have already looked at and it seems to be an excellent food, anyone else on it or have any additional info about that food? Any other food suggestion would be good too!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker is on Orijen. He loved it at first, now I have to add 1 tablespoon of chicken EVO and mix it in really well to get him to eat it. I'll probably change to something else soon as the Orijen is half gone. He's always had firm stools though.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

hav2 said:


> Natalie~How has Roscoe done since changing to the Regional Red? Does he seem to like the taste?


He LOVES it. He poops are great (unless Daddy gives him too many treats!), and he gobbles it up 

I'm really happy with Orijen. His coat is AMAZING, our vet always raves about his coat, and how she has never seen a dog with such a healthy coat. I don't know that I can totally credit the food for his coat, as obviously genetics and proper grooming are also a factor, but his skin is really healthy and his coat is very easy to groom. Orijen comes highly recommended by me!

Stella will be transitioned to the Orijen puppy as soon as she gets home, regardless of what she's on right now.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

galaxie said:


> Roscoe's always used to be like that, and still are from time to time.
> 
> *We were feeding him Orijen 6 Fish and have switched to Orijen Regional Red. Changing the main protein source seems to have done the trick for us!*


Oliver and Comet love Orijen 6 fish 
(However every time I add a tiny bit of the Regional Red they uke: )


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay, so the food trials begin.......went out and got a sample bag of the Orijen and mixed a little in with the regular food. Fergus ate it like a champ, but there isn't anything he doesn't seem to like, so we shall see The lady at the store raved about the food, so I hope all goes well and this is the only time we will switch!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

From experience................... DON'T run out of your dog's regular food and try a sample package of food instead. Dexter had runny stools and vomiting the whole day!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

So maybe some good news.....So we have had 4 mixed meals(1/2orijen-1/2blue) and his poopies are actually looking a little better. I know that it is early but I am hoping for the best because he LOVES this food. So we will continue weaning the Blue food out and see what happens Thanks to Natalie for the Orijen suggestion, we too went with the Regional Red, because Fergus does not really love anything with a strong fishy smell, can't say I blame him!


----------

